

Language Oriented Programming - Hexstream
http://www.cse.dmu.ac.uk/~mward/martin/papers/middle-out-t.pdf

======
kleevr
makes me want to learn lisp, but not until I'm speedy in python

LISP, you're next and I do expect to have my mind thoroughly blown when I 'get
it'... I was thinking about code-emitting and meta programming in C#, and I
realised that what you're really after is access to the AST... which I hear
LISP lays bare..

